# Aliens APC replacement wheels?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried to order any Aliens Colonial Marines APC resin replacement wheels for the Halcyon kit from Umi Ryuzuki? The wheels are listed over at Replacement Parts, but I've tried to contact Umi to order a set but never got a responce.

Anyone know anything about the fellow? I sure would like to have a couple of sets.

hal9001-


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

The fellow is Amiee Eng, and she's a remarkable scratchbuilder. Maybe try contacting her through her site:

http://mysite.verizon.net/res1tf1s/id12.html


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Joe, are we talking about the same thing? All I saw was a tug boat. Nothing at all about replacement wheels for the Halcyon APC. Or I'm I missing something?

Thanks,
hal9001-


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, Umi_Ryuzuki is the screen name that Amiee Eng has at Starship Modeler, and her sig-line there is a link to the site in the post above. She does alot of RC boat stuff in addition to sci-fi, and is a regular over at RCGroups. What I was trying to say was that perhaps you should use the e-mail link on her page to send her a polite inquiry about the replacement wheels -- it's what I would do.
She was posting her build progress on the APC replacement wheels on Photobucket as well. 
http://s14.photobucket.com/profile/Umi_Ryuzuki


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Joe Brown said:


> Well, Umi_Ryuzuki is the screen name that Amiee Eng has at Starship Modeler, and her sig-line there is a link to the site in the post above. She does alot of RC boat stuff in addition to sci-fi, and is a regular over at RCGroups. What I was trying to say was that perhaps you should use the e-mail link on her page to send her a polite inquiry about the replacement wheels -- it's what I would do.
> She was posting her build progress on the APC replacement wheels on Photobucket as well.
> http://s14.photobucket.com/profile/Umi_Ryuzuki



Well that certainly explaines that! Thanks much for the inside info Joe. I would have _never_ figured that out...

I'll contact her now.

Carl-


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought a set and they are great.

No problems contacting her via pm at Starship Modeller, or with the order.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Daikaiju1 said:


> I bought a set and they are great.
> 
> No problems contacting her via pm at Starship Modeller, or with the order.


Daikaiju1, how did you get intouch with her at Starship? I'd _*really*_, _*really*_ like to get a couple sets of these. I've contacted her twice via her web site but as of yet I've not heard a thing.

I've tried to register with Starship's forum but it ask questions I don't know how to answer. I don't recall now what the questions were but I'm not very good with computers and couldn't finish the registration. 

I just hope they're still available!

hal9001-


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hal, sent you a pm with Aimee's email.

Sorry for the slow response on my part, been sick for a couple of days.

Good luck with your search, Geoff


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Daikaiju1 said:


> Hal, sent you a pm with Aimee's email.
> 
> Sorry for the slow response on my part, been sick for a couple of days.
> 
> Good luck with your search, Geoff


Geoff, thanks for your time and effort, but I've contacted her 3 times at that address and never got a responce. I really did want a couple of sets. Crap!

Maybe it's going to her spam folder and she never checks? Guess I'll give up.   

Thanks again for the PM,
hal9001-


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

She's a mbr on the SSM board... try leaving her a pm over there.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

*Her email*

This is the email I used to contact her and buy a set of wheels:

[email protected]

Here's a pic of them:

http://www.bucwheat.com/APCtires.jpg


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I've tried that email address over and over with no luck! She's on Outlook Express and I'm not, would that make a difference? I wouldn't think so.

I've tried registering on SSM forum but it ask questions I don't know how to answer.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Going by the link below, I assume she's at a RC regatta event this weekend:

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1668188


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Joe Brown said:


> Going by the link below, I assume she's at a RC regatta event this weekend:
> 
> http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1668188


Well Joe that could be it. I was able to successfully register at SSM on another email account and put out the word. With any luck I'll get her attention one day.

Thanks for the info.

hal9001-


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I finally got in touch with Aimee Eng. The problem is no one was adding the underscore to her web address.

It's: umi*_*[email protected]

Should recieve them soon!

hal9001-


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Good news, I love a happy ending!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That's awesome, hal9001! I saw those wheels in person, and rja is a good friend of mine at my local sci-fi model club. He's also an amazing builder. They come quite clean and scaled nicely.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> That's awesome, hal9001! I saw those wheels in person, and rja is a good friend of mine at my local sci-fi model club. He's also an amazing builder. They come quite clean and scaled nicely.


Yeah, I was real happy to get these because once you see them compared to the kits, the kit wheels sure fall flat! No pun intended. Seems I had so much trouble getting in touch with Aimee, I had almost given up.

Even though I've only got one kit I bought two sets. My plan is to copy the kit and scratch build one. Shouldn't be too hard, heck, it's all flat surfaces and little detail. And...I've a perfect patten, huh? Got two diorama ideas in my head is the reason I need two. These kits have long gone out of my price range on eBay! So my cheap ass will spend 10,000 hrs scratching one. :freak:

hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Yeah, I was real happy to get these because once you see them compared to the kits, the kit wheels sure fall flat! No pun intended. Seems I had so much trouble getting in touch with Aimee, I had almost given up.
> 
> Even though I've only got one kit I bought two sets. My plan is to copy the kit and scratch build one. Shouldn't be too hard, heck, it's all flat surfaces and little detail. And...I've a perfect patten, huh? Got two diorama ideas in my head is the reason I need two. These kits have long gone out of my price range on eBay! So my cheap ass will spend 10,000 hrs scratching one. :freak:
> 
> hal9001-


The APC (unbuilt) was brought to a previous meeting. The kit was pretty poor, with lots of flaws to fix and no alignment pins, etc. just fyi....

Much worse than my PowerLoader.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That's the nice thing about building your own, you can build out all the shortcomings! Yes, it's not a great kit but it's the only game in town...in 1:35 scale.

hal9001-


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

that was the email addee I had for her on my website.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> That's the nice thing about building your own, you can build out all the shortcomings! Yes, it's not a great kit but it's the only game in town...in 1:35 scale.
> 
> hal9001-


Oh, sorry I assumed you were doing the kit version! I can't wait to see your scratch build! Cool!!


----------

